# 200mm 1.8 L is the better press acreditation but EOS M isn't



## axtstern (Jun 17, 2014)

I went to some of the Hockey games of the world cup currently held at The Hague.
Only one guy walking around there with the long whites, all Nikon black...

I'm not a pro photographer and my knowledge about hockey is that it is usually played by humans in skirts carrying a stick in front of them.... So I went there as a spectator for the fun and for pictures of my family enjoying the game... still I got 2 times routed to the press area based on having the 200mm 1.8L mounted.

By the way that happened years ago already at a Bundesliga soccer match to me. (Got kicked out of the paparazzi area when I asked one of the pros which number Klinsmann was wearing)

This time I could not help myself but replacing the 60D I had at the 200mm with a red EOS M (lead to the same result as my Klinsmann question)

Anybody got similar 'upgrades' because of white lenses ?


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jun 18, 2014)

No, but you've inspired me. I'll be at a pro tennis tourney in August in Toronto. Definitely will try.


----------



## kaihp (Jun 18, 2014)

axtstern said:


> Anybody got similar 'upgrades' because of white lenses ?



Yup. 300/2.8L mounted to 5D3


----------



## stensth (Jun 18, 2014)

I was not allowed inside the gates in Tampa during a Monster truck show with my 200-400 and 1dx because of the size. It was to big. 
I could not argue with the guards, nor the man in charge of the press. They told me it was sad, that I came all the way from Sweden and not where able to get inside with that setup.


----------



## Zv (Jun 18, 2014)

stensth said:


> I was not allowed inside the gates in Tampa during a Monster truck show with my 200-400 and 1dx because of the size. It was to big.
> I could not argue with the guards, nor the man in charge of the press. They told me it was sad, that I came all the way from Sweden and not where able to get inside with that setup.



What was their reason? You're gear was better than theirs? Seems unfair!


----------



## canon1dxman (Jun 18, 2014)

Never been upgraded but i have been rejected a few times. 
At Lords with a (then) new 1D3 and 100-400. Told that it was a pro camera, refused access, despite there being no regulation to prove it so I walked around the ground and went in another entrance!
Pulled from the crowd at The Oval with the same set up. Head steward eventually allowed me to continue but I complained after the event, got an apology and assurance that it wouldn't happen again.
Funniest scenario was in St Lucia at the Cricket T20 Word Cup in 2010. Again, pulled from the crowd as I had a pro video camera (Sony Z7) and a 7D with great white. Host broadcaster had complained (in a friendly way) to the ICC organisers that I was using similar kit to their guys so I was quizzed by their Media Manager AND a lawyer! Eventually allowed to continue.


----------



## stensth (Jun 18, 2014)

What was their reason? You're gear was better than theirs? Seems unfair!
[/quote]

It was to big! Somewhere there was a rule, stated: No longer then 12"


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 18, 2014)

I live in Israel, and when security guards see I have photo equipment in my bag, I usually get a "you're forbidden from taking photos inside the building" response.

Happened to me everywhere - hospitals, bus & train terminals, shopping malls, book shops, etc.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 18, 2014)

In all of the major sporting events I have been to, this would not be possible. Either you have a media credential with your name and organization or you don't. If you don't, you don't get to go to the media area. Pretty simple and this thread sounds like a bunch of BS.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 18, 2014)

stensth said:


> I was not allowed inside the gates in Tampa during a Monster truck show with my 200-400 and 1dx because of the size. It was to big.
> I could not argue with the guards, nor the man in charge of the press. They told me it was sad, that I came all the way from Sweden and not where able to get inside with that setup.


The U.S. is not the most friendly place in terms of bringing pro equipment into venues. Most "performers" want control over their photos (Google "Beyonce Super Bowl photo" for an example of why) and/or their managers want to make money off of the photos. I have tried and failed many times, but in some cases, I was able to sneak a body with a 50 f/1.4 in with a 135 f/2 in my pocket  Also, many times that I have failed, I have seen tons of others with DSLRs, so I know it was just my bad luck to get a Nazi ticket taker. 

I always call in advance, but as I said, it really depends on the person taking tickets. If you don't have a printed policy from the specific event you're going to, it's pure luck. Even then, I've gotten into shows and have been hassled by security once inside. I think a EOS SL1 and the 135L (w/o hood) is probably the way to go...

So to answer the OP, here in the US, having pro gear is a big downgrade.


----------



## eos650 (Jun 18, 2014)

Last fall I tried to enter a state football play-off with my equipment. I had all of the required press credentials and field pass (with my name on them), which I showed at the gate. They then asked to look inside of my case. Upon opening it, I was told my equipment wasn't allowed inside.

I asked for a supervisor. At which time another person was called over, who looked at my credentials and equipment. The supervisor chuckled, apologized and let me in.

It goes to show that the people at the gates often have no clue what that are doing.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 18, 2014)

bdunbar79 said:


> In all of the major sporting events I have been to, this would not be possible.


Hockey people are very easy going. And while the World Cup is big, it's not THAT big of an event. I'd give it a highly possible. 

BTW, how did you find it? Looked pretty good on TV (but did not spot any 7Dmkii's in the crowd....). Australia are playing Netherlands again in Soccer tonight. I suspect Netherlands will reverse the Men's final result.


----------



## candyman (Jun 18, 2014)

Hillsilly said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > In all of the major sporting events I have been to, this would not be possible.
> ...




Hope so.
The played just a few times against eachother. Twice a drawn, one lost for the Netherlands. Never a win on Austrialia


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 18, 2014)

axtstern said:


> I went to some of the Hockey games of the world cup currently held at The Hague.
> Only one guy walking around there with the long whites, all Nikon black...
> 
> I'm not a pro photographer and my knowledge about hockey is that it is usually played by humans in skirts carrying a stick in front of them.... So I went there as a spectator for the fun and for pictures of my family enjoying the game... still I got 2 times routed to the press area based on having the 200mm 1.8L mounted.
> ...



Can we see just ONE photo of the World Cup game then?


----------



## SoullessPolack (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah let's see a photo pleeeeease! I was unable to attend, would love to see one!


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 18, 2014)

I get into events all the time with my 400mm f2.8. College football etc. But I always reciprocate. Send some photos to the team etc.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 18, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> I get into events all the time with my 400mm f2.8. College football etc. But I always reciprocate. Send some photos to the team etc.



We're not talking games. We're talking championship events. Any sport in the United States in NCAA Division I is the same. At championship events to get to the media areas, there are very strict guidelines, no exceptions. I'm guessing the World Cup constitutes as a championship event. 

I'm sure if you showed up to the Rose Bowl with your 1Dx/400 f/2.8 combo, they'd just let you on the sidelines, right? Wrong.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 18, 2014)

bdunbar79 said:


> I'm sure if you showed up to the Rose Bowl with your 1Dx/400 f/2.8 combo, they'd just let you on the sidelines, right? Wrong.


That's for sure and I've noticed that the DIV 1A schools are using the same credentialing website now. I'm not a full-time pro, but I've been hired to shoot a few credentialed events and the media passes really do give you full access


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 19, 2014)

bdunbar79 said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I get into events all the time with my 400mm f2.8. College football etc. But I always reciprocate. Send some photos to the team etc.
> ...



I want to apologize sincerely for my events not being championship enough. And I only have a 1D4 and 5D3 so your last comment is especially difficult for me to bare. Though my 400 has IS, so don't know if that kind of counts. 

axtstern, here is a nice shot from an Islanders Game with a 200mm f1.8. I will admit to being credentialed for this event. Please don't hold it against me for going off topic. I only owned this lens for about a year, selling it because I preferred my 70-200 f2.8 IS II as a partner to my 400 f2.8 IS. The 1.8 was marvelous, but too heavy as a second lens. I was team photographer for the 2012 season, but the team folded in 2013. 


C28F0143 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 19, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > TexPhoto said:
> ...



No, not the point. Nobody is questioning your ability or equipment. The OP asked whether your gear specifically has ever gotten you from the spectator area to the media area, with no credentials. I'm guessing because you are credentialed for big events, and you know the teams' SID at several schools so you can get on for regular season games, this has not been the case for you. He's claiming he got into the World Cup media area with no credentials, which is quite a bit different from this.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 19, 2014)

bdunbar79 said:


> He's claiming he got into the World Cup media area with no credentials, which is quite a bit different from this.


Also, note that the OP said, "*Hockey games* of the world cup currently held at The Hague" - he didn't mean the World Cup of Football/Futbol/Soccer


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 20, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > He's claiming he got into the World Cup media area with no credentials, which is quite a bit different from this.
> ...



Field Hockey. Looks like 4-5000 people in attendance. It's plausible.


----------



## axtstern (Jun 20, 2014)

Well 2.5K postings but manners like a sibling of Ankorwat.... had to refrain for some days to answer...

Yes gentlemen of course the restrictions for Field Hockey are not comparable to soccer.
The picture I enclose is from a game of the Chinese female team playing outside the Arena on an artificial green field and another one from the Dutch male Team playing inside the Kyrocera Arena on watered artificial green field. The Chinese team's Picture is nothing special just a Goal against another Team and shot from the wrong side but the guys arround the lonesome TV Camera in the corner gives you an idea how relaxed the Dutch are with sealing of the area.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 21, 2014)

Those are clearly CGI! 

By the way I don't own a big lens, I don't own a 1 series body, I've never been allowed in press areas so I am only posting in unbearable jealousy...


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 21, 2014)

Looks pretty good for a cheap lens.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 21, 2014)

The only "major sporting events" that I have been to have been bike races and triathlons. At the bike races I was officiating and at the triathlons I was one of the safety boats. I have never had to show ID of any kind, the security people didn't even notice me..... but then again, who tries to sneak into a transition area with a kayak, three pfd's, and a first aid kit  


I have no doubt that someone who looks like they know what they are doing, has the appropriate equipment, and shows up at the right place and time, could be mistaken for a press photographer... and even escorted through the crowds by a well meaning volunteer.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 22, 2014)

axtstern said:


> Well 2.5K postings but manners like a sibling of Ankorwat.... had to refrain for some days to answer...
> 
> Yes gentlemen of course the restrictions for Field Hockey are not comparable to soccer.
> The picture I enclose is from a game of the Chinese female team playing outside the Arena on an artificial green field and another one from the Dutch male Team playing inside the Kyrocera Arena on watered artificial green field. The Chinese team's Picture is nothing special just a Goal against another Team and shot from the wrong side but the guys arround the lonesome TV Camera in the corner gives you an idea how relaxed the Dutch are with sealing of the area.



Nice pics axtstern.


----------



## cid (Jun 22, 2014)

just yesterday I had the opportunity to be at Bratislava city downhill
http://www.citydownhill.com/locations/3/bratislava-city-downhill-svk

I was allowed to shoot from the track with no problem, everyone thought I was just another hired photographer (here's the point where I give credit to my 70-200 ;D ). I was almost ran over once, but I had some nice view and was able to make some great shots


----------

